# Thief Pouters



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello to all, im looking for general care information on how to train thief pouters? Id also like to know if how you get them to start looking for mates? Also is there any specific ways to get them to mate because im having a hard time getting one of my pairs to mate? Id really like some one more experienced than myself to help out because im quite new to the thief pouter world.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hi i have horseman .... i learn most of my thing from a great breeder over here.
well you train male to a color that you want him to mate too. pouters are very aggressive, have you see your pair fight before, if the cock bird lost then, the hen would think he is not good enough for her then no mate. lock him up so that he dont see her for 2 week and try it again, it's help built his confidence up. if you them to start looking for pair lock them up then they should have their confidence to show off.

here are mine
















he is moulting ...after the moult he would look nice!


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

blongboy i had never heard that, but it definetly makes sence because the female is a deportivo and the male is a rafeno who is a smaller spanish breed,but thats great advice, do you have any idea on how you can train them to fly away and bring back ferals or other breeds?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

so are puters like homers with a big crop


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> blongboy i had never heard that, but it definetly makes sence because the female is a deportivo and the male is a rafeno who is a smaller spanish breed,but thats great advice, do you have any idea on how you can train them to fly away and bring back ferals or other breeds?


o is that what you want lol just keep a hen or cock by them self and let them out by them self, not seeing any pigeon of yours. that when they start routing, looking for other pigeon to pulled in cause they want to mate. but if they see your bird they will just stay all day around your birds.

trust me i tried before, and you have to make sure they can home enough to come back. that why i cross them with homers then bring it back.

Blong


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> so are puters like homers with a big crop


not really it a pigeon with a attitude, and the willingness to mate only. 

Blong


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

that sounds pretty easy, i wish i could find some breeders in my area that would be willing to help but there arent any around


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

blong boy do you have any for sale?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> blong boy do you have any for sale?


where are you from? if i can ask...
cause i live here in NC

and shipping is kinda high


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

yea asking is fine, im in atlana GA id be willing to pay for shipping it couldnt be that much were only like two states apart i believe.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

*pouters*



blongboy said:


> o is that what you want lol just keep a hen or cock by them self and let them out by them self, not seeing any pigeon of yours. that when they start routing, looking for other pigeon to pulled in cause they want to mate. but if they see your bird they will just stay all day around your birds.
> 
> trust me i tried before, and you have to make sure they can home enough to come back. that why i cross them with homers then bring it back.
> 
> Blong


hey, bud, iam in Missouri, and iam looking for a pair also, Iam Cuban, and i have some Cuban racers, that i brought from there, we can trade if u want or i have some jensen, real strong and pretty birds, that we can trade, or i just can buy them from u, if u have some extra 1 s, let me know 1 way or the other, or u could direct me in the right direction, thanks


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

*potters*



lmorales4 said:


> Hello to all, im looking for general care information on how to train thief pouters? Id also like to know if how you get them to start looking for mates? Also is there any specific ways to get them to mate because im having a hard time getting one of my pairs to mate? Id really like some one more experienced than myself to help out because im quite new to the thief pouter world.


U had the right advice, lock 1 of them up, let the other go, i used to let the male go, and he always got me some companion, my neighbors were furious to my satisfaction, lol, be sure u dont have anything loose at the same time, or he ll be around messing with them.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

jeo73 said:


> hey, bud, iam in Missouri, and iam looking for a pair also, Iam Cuban, and i have some Cuban racers, that i brought from there, we can trade if u want or i have some jensen, real strong and pretty birds, that we can trade, or i just can buy them from u, if u have some extra 1 s, let me know 1 way or the other, or u could direct me in the right direction, thanks


lol .. i wouldn't mind trading ..but show me some picture? lol


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> yea asking is fine, im in atlana GA id be willing to pay for shipping it couldnt be that much were only like two states apart i believe.


shipping is high ...i'm buying bird from the same state ..to far for me to drive and its 50!!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my little guy playing with my homers


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

blongboy said:


> lol .. i wouldn't mind trading ..but show me some picture? lol


actually, i rather buy some thief pouters, cubans were a hassle to bring in, eggs wise, and my jensen costed me an arm, so i dont know?


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> actually, i rather buy some thief pouters, cubans were a hassle to bring in, eggs wise, and my jensen costed me an arm, so i dont know?


also do u have pics?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

jeo73 said:


> actually, i rather buy some thief pouters, cubans were a hassle to bring in, eggs wise, and my jensen costed me an arm, so i dont know?


if you want to buy contact this:

http://charlotte.ebayclassifieds.co...if-pouter-pigeons/?ad=4517559&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

he is the master breeder i got the pair from, just let him know Blong told you to come there. 

right now he have alot of young bird now.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

iI would now like to know about breeding methods for the Deportivo pouters i recently aquired a two pair from a buddy who had a hawk problem and i wanted to get some info from the guys who helped me the last time


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a a pair of HTP for breeding....got 5 yb's of them and the hen passed...so that put a halt on my breeding for now. waiting for the young pair to start breeding. Here are some pics:








This is the young hen, I believe because of the small globe.








This is the young cock, they are nested pair.
What do you think?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pretty! bird


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

looks pretty nice


----------

